
Show HN: Codebeat – automated code review for Swift - fishnchips
https://codebeat.co
======
forgottenpass
So, am I missing something or is it just hosted static analysis?

I don't know about the static analysis competitors for the particular set of
languages they support, but this tool is incredibly bare-bones. If you're
looking to use static analysis (and it is a great contributor to code
quality), shop around. We pay for quite a few such tools, and while I'm not
suggesting everyone ought to rush out and drop a pretty penny on Coverity, I'd
be surprised if you couldn't find a better bang for your buck than this one.

~~~
OJFord

        > So, am I missing something or is it just hosted static
        > analysis?
    

I guess 'SAaaS' isn't the best name or tagline!

I'm also not sure if "just" is fair - it looks like there's GitHub/Bitbucket
integration, for checking PRs too. In which case of course hosted makes sense.

It's also free for public repos, while CodeClimate is free local-only, so it's
a bit of a different offering; better for the hobbyist from that perspective
at least.

------
sswezey
Nowhere on the page does it show how it does these automatic code reviews.
What is it using to determine this 'GPA' score for a repository? Is it
configurable?

~~~
mrgrodo
I'm one of the people behind codebeat, we have docs
([https://help.codebeat.co/docs/software-quality-
metrics](https://help.codebeat.co/docs/software-quality-metrics)) explaining
the analysis and metrics in more details - have a look.

~~~
devty
Thanks for the link - that is a thorough documentation. However, given that
codebeat is a product targeted towards developers, I find it confusing that
the landing page does not even try to define GPA or what 'code quality' means.

~~~
mrgrodo
Thats really valuable feedback, expect updates soon :)

